

If It Could be Anything With Four Wheels, What's Your Dream Car? - koblenski
http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2013/09/if-it-could-be-anything-with-four.html

======
ctdonath
A vapid wish list isn't interesting. Doing the math for what's feasible (even
if from a "hard sci-fi" angle) is.

He starts with requiring 7 passengers, or 4 with cargo, which ballparks to a
minimum of 1400 pounds. Not being a car geek, I don't know what that requires
power wise for average & standard-deviation roads (even if we start with just
the passengers & cargo, ignoring vehicular mass 'til later) but would like to
know. That then directly impacts the wishful EV battery needs, which is a
straightforward capacity calculation for likely & conceivable storage. The
solar power wish (to wit "cover it in photovoltaics") is just that - a wish;
at an absolute maximum of 1.3kW/h per m^2 for solar gathering, this wish is
going nowhere. The self-driving & data connectivity is a given, being little
more now than mounting your smartphone in the window plus boring old
steering/accelerate/brake remote control tech.

